# My 3 Smallest Sigs



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love my 3 smallest Sigs. P250 sub, P938, and P238. I also have a P229 and P250 compact.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool stuff man


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

great choices.


----------

